# Miami to Lamb - I miss his poms!



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

He still is a very good looking boy! I can't believe the hair on his tail. My mini never looks that full.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, I agree he still looks great! But I know what you mean..I love poms too


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*LEUllman*: _I FEEL YOUR PAIN_ ! I am a couple a weeks ahead of you on the loss of bracelets/pom-pom trail. I may have to move where the seasons don't change just so I don't have to sacrifice Chagall's bracelets when winter comes! I'm now trying to emulate *liljaker*'s Sunny's lovely bell bottom legs, so in about two more grooms, and likely a few snowstorms, we'll be there. To me Beau looks as dashing as ever. But oh how I know what it feels like to see your beloved "lamb chop" :sheep:turn into a "string bean" when the bracelets are sheared off!! If it's any comfort, the "new normal" starts to look right in a few days.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Beau is still as handsome as ever.  Tell him Trev spends all his time in a trim like that and he loves it. 

Chagall's Mom, your grooming is looking good!! I love how full Chagall's ears are.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Wow, they both look great in their new clip. And both have beautiful full ears and tail! I want Lily to look like that after her groom! She doesn't have a very full tail or ears. I hope at some point they'll "fill in". I want to print out those pics and show my groomer that's what I want


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Beau and Changall look stunning with or without the bracelets. And, Specman, I agree that Beau, as well as Changall's, beautiful pom-pom tails are gorgeous!!


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Lexi is still in a Miami, but it is growing out. We haven't had any snow yet. Last year those fluffy bracelts where huge to keep up in the snow. She hasn't been clipped on her body for the last eight weeks. Last winter she was in a winter lamb cut also, but I still left a little poof where her bracelets would be. I have decided that this year she will have legs more in line with the length of her fur all over. I do know what you mean about missing the fluffy feet!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

beautiful mini!


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Beau and Chagall are the handsomest of minis no matter what style they wear.

Is the transition from miami to lamb is a bit like the rule about not wearing white after Labour Day?

Sisko has voted to keep his bracelets year round, it gives the neighbourhood folk so much pleasure to exclaim over them.

Off on a tangent here but coming home from Vancouver yesterday on the ferry a very nice man asked of our 58 lb / 26" + boy who was filling the back seat of the car - "Is that what you would call a toy poodle?"


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Siskojan said:


> Is the transition from miami to lamb is a bit like the rule about not wearing white after Labour Day?


I'm not sure why I bother, to tell you the truth. It doesn't get all that cold here in Ventura County, CA -- in fact we have arguably the best weather in the lower 48. I guess it's hard to resist clipping our living topiary into new shapes every once in a while, or it will be once his legs fill out a bit!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Beau is always gorgeous; and that tail, that glorious tail! Love!!!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm right there with you! Took Sookie's bracelets off on Thursday, and her little chicken legs are killing me. Can't wait for them to grow out into a full lamb. BUT I think Beau and Chagall look dashing (and I'm sure Sookie doesn't look as bad as I think she does, LOL).


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

What kind of clip is Beau in the first picture in your last post? I love it. He's a beautiful boy.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Finnegan lost his bracelets a couple of weeks ago and I am still trying to get used to it! 

Beau is such a handsome boy, whatever style he is rocking!!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Mel said:


> What kind of clip is Beau in the first picture in your last post? I love it. He's a beautiful boy.


He's in a lamb clip there. That pic is kind of old, and not the best angle. I imagine him saying, "Hey, does this clip make me look fat?"


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Siskojan said:


> Beau and Chagall are the handsomest of minis no matter what style they wear.
> 
> Is the transition from miami to lamb is a bit like the rule about not wearing white after Labour Day?
> 
> ...


Oh my Gosh! Too Funny.


----------

